# Viper vs. Python forks



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I made this pretty picture, and I'm bored on a post-holiday Sunday afternoon, so....

Here's the difference between the Viper and Python attachments.

Same basic idea: Tie hitch to pouch at middle of tube, hook tubes to forks. No ties or tools or jigs or moving parts.

The Python is for thin forks, like on a figure 8 shooter or any other 1/2" thick frame. The slots on the outside of the forks are the true keeper slots; the small slots at the inner openings of the holes just keep the wrap-around in place.

The Viper is the simpler design that works with thicker forks. The keeper slot has to be long enough to get a good grip on the tube.



















Both give this two-rail sight picture for Bill Hays style shooting.










Merry Xmas Sarah! She's shooting it like a pro.


















By the way, the Fortune Cookie forks are coming. Folding the band in half makes for a non-slip TTF hold. The Mamba will get finished here soon as the family goes home!










Props to BROOKS for the "Python" name.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

They are all cool as a heck, how did you cut the slots in the fortune cookie


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dude those are going to be awesome,someone is on there game :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

mamba is slowly coming together. I made a deep dado cut with the table saw to make the slots then glued micarta wafers over the top.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

The fortune cookie setup is great. Way to go adapting the viper setup to bands! The mamba looks awesome. The micarta looks great with the spectaply. Keep it up!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I seee.

Lol the fortune cookie ! Suoer good name ! It really looks like one


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent attachment setup I think I like the Python best.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You are doing some really cool stuff man. Keep it up! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, man, you really know how to make some cool designs. Every one of those practically makes my mouth water. :naughty: Keep it up!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the fortune cookie method. I'm going to be experimenting with this. I'm surprised we haven't seen others trying it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

all yours man. would love to see #2 made!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I started knocking one out tonight. I haven't rounded any edges yet but I'm very excited about how it performs already. I got far enough to take a few shots with her before I ran out of energy. I layed out the slots, drilled the ends, and used a coping saw (and the drill bit) to ream out the slot. Band saw cut the securing slot and rotary tool to cut out the access.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you rock man! that looks awesome!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

So where were you all when sling shot of the month came around? don'tcha think this should have been in the spot light?


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

The Mamba definitely got my vote when it was nominated back in January! There was some serious competition that month though so it would have been hard for any one SS to steal the spot light...

In other news I still need to take a crack at the fortune cookie attachment method.


----------

